# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  GrowBot, smart planter, Atlanta, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user55727338

facebook.com/igrowbot

twitter.com/wegrowbot

"GrowBot - The First Fully Autonomous Smart Planter" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

GrowBot - The robotic gardening pot
December 16, 2016

----------

